# How to tell if a rooted thunderbolt still has verizons recovery on it?



## bigdogsleeping (Oct 16, 2011)

hi all purchased a rooted thunderbolt (SHIFTS3ENS3 1.5 ) was wondering if it still has verizons recovery on it.Also how would I access it if I ever wanted to convert it back . If the recovery is still there? I guess I mean unrooting it.thanks


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

You can access recovery by either rebooting into recovery or turn your phone off then hold volume down and the power button together and it will take you to h_boot were you use your volume buttons. To select recovery and your power button to enter. Look under (backup and restore) check and see if under restore has a stock backup made if so you could select that and your phone would look stock but you would still be rooted.
http://revolutionary.io/
You can check this out too


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

"bigdogsleeping said:


> hi all purchased a rooted thunderbolt (SHIFTS3ENS3 1.5 ) was wondering if it still has verizons recovery on it.Also how would I access it if I ever wanted to convert it back . If the recovery is still there? I guess I mean unrooting it.thanks


If shiftsense is on it, then it doesn't have Verizon's recovery. Flashing the recovery replaces the stock one. Also the stock recovery will not flash a custom ROM. To return to an unrooted state just use an Thu on a PC. Will return the phone to a state like it was purchased from he store.

Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for the responsives but what is Thu? (To return to an unrooted state just use an Thu on a PC). thanks


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

He meant RUU

sent from my bolt


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification.Good to know if I ever need to covert back.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

A RUU stands for Rom Update Utility.. If it is a full RUU you would use it on a PC and it's basically like a small program that interacts with your phone while plugged in and you can flash different upgrade or downgrade RUU's, the downgrade depends on whether or not you have an S=OFF bootloader.. Any questions you can hit me up any time, but you can also check out this thread right here that is right in the Thunderbolt Developer Sticky -------> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2703-How-to-return-rooted-device-back-to-stock!-ROOTED-USERS <------- That will safely return you to stock with no issues, and if you ever have problems or questions, like I said, hit me up or you can join us *WebChat* chat.andirc.net #Thunderbolt or through a *Chat Client* irc.andirc.net #Thunderbolt and someone there is always available!!


----------

